# Maximale HDD-Größe an Asus TUSL2-C



## plonk (1. Oktober 2004)

Moin Leute,
ich wollte mir für meinen Rechner entlich mal eine neue Festplatte kaufen (hab an 160 GB gedacht). Nun frage ich micht, ob der Controller auf meinem Mainboard überhaupt mit so großen Festplatten zurechtkommt (Asus TUSL2-C, i815EP-Chipsatz, 2002 gekauft).

Falls das klappen sollte hab ich noch eine andere Frage:
Welcher HDD-Hersteller ist zur Zeit der Beste? Hab mir damals eine IBM-Platte gekauft, die sollen aber nicht mehr so gut sein.

Danke,
plonk


----------



## Mbnightmare (2. Oktober 2004)

Habe bei mir eine 120GB an dem Board laufen. Welche max. Größe jetzt genau geht weiß ich nicht. Am besten auf http://www.asuscom.de schauen, im Download-Bereich -> Bios-Update und dann in den Beschreibungen könnte es sein das du dort auch noch Info´s findest. Ansonsten   hilft bei sowas auch weiter.
2. IBM Festplatten gibt es jetzt sowieso nicht mehr, IBM hat alles an Hitachi verkauft, sind aber noch die gleichen Platten. Wir verkaufen bei uns die Firma nur Hitachi Platten und sind sehr zufrieden damit. Hatten damals mit den 40GB Platten ein paar Schwierigkeiten aber jetzt laufen die sehr ordentlich.


----------



## alois (3. Oktober 2004)

Solange es nicht die Serie IC35L0* ist, die komplette Produktionsserie hatte minderwertige Kugellager und eine durchschnittliche Lebensdauer von 3-5 Monaten. Ich hab gehört die Samsung-HDDs sind im Moment am leisesten und zuverlässigsten.


----------

